# Hiatal Hernia Pain?



## nigelmustafa

I have had GERD for 15 years or so. Most of the time it was reflux, but that's mostly gone away since I've been taking previcid (3 years). I had an EGD 4 years ago and was diagnosed with Esophagitus and a Hiatal hernia. Just in the last 2 years i've been experiencing cramping pain right below my sternum that radiates to the middle of my back. Could this be a symptom of a hiatal hernia? Has anyone else experienced this? Iï¿½ve read articles that hiatal hernia do not cause pain. How true is that?


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

Hi Mustafa, I've had pain there before it it was my gall bladder. Needed it out. And gall bladder pain almost also radiates into the back.Have you had your gall bladder out? Are you nauseated too? If the pain is really un-bearable, I would have your doctor check it out. Good luck. BTW...Hiatal Hernias usually hurt in the chest area, higher up.


----------



## percy

yep I double agree it sounds like gallbladder problems. I've had this pain for years thinking it was ibs related, well my doctor finally dummied up and gave me an Ultasound and yeah i have gallstones. Getting surgery in 2 days can't wait. I'd get your doctor to look into it. Now I'm starting to wonder if i even have Ibs at all or if was just misdiagnosed. I have a hiatial hernia as well that a general surgeon is going to scope and possible repair. Hopefully five years of constant heart burn and pain will be relieved. I'm only 25 and have suffered enough. Good luck


----------



## toostressed

Is your pain on your left or right side? If it is on the right, it could be your gall bladder. On the other hand, those of us who endure some pain from our hiatal hernias will tell you that we do get pain from them, usually on the left. My pain from a sliding hiatal hernia runs from just under and to the left of my sternum to an area a few inches left of my belly button and then around to the back. Sometimes, in fact, the back pain is worse than the burn under the sternum, and sometimes it creeps up under my left shoulder blade (especially if I have eaten something that I shouldn't, like chocolate). The GI docs I have consulted tell me that the pain is related to acid reflux, but I have noticed that even after the reflux is cleared up after a month or so of PPI medication (in my case Aciphex), I still have some long-term pain radiating thru my diaphragm on my left side. That makes sense to me--after all the hiatus is in the diaphragm. Depending on how injured the diaphragm was by the sliding hernia--and my really bad spells usually come after I have lifted something heavy or done some yardwork that I should not have done--the pain radiating round my diaphragm can last for months beyond the decrease of the typical acid reflux symptoms.I think there's a lot that GI docs don't know--or don't want to admit--about hiatal hernias, which are, after all, mechanical injuries. Dumping medicines on the inflammation can make things better, but it's hard to heal the diaphragm, and my GI doc is not keen on surgery for hiatal hernias. I would love to hear from others who suffer pain from hiatal hernias. What are your symptoms? What do you do to help things improve? Do you have problems with IBS as well?


----------



## nigelmustafa

I don't think it's my gallbladder. I've had two ultra sounds for this and no stones have come up. I do a lot of lifting of heavy equipment, that maybe the cause. I can't seem to pin point it to food. When my stomach's feeling good, I can eat alomost anything for months then, all of a sudden, it will flair up. This latest one's lasted since Nov. It's not making me nauseous, but is sure wares me out. I just hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## nigelmustafa

Also, to answer Toostressed, Once this pain has flared up, the only thing that helps is sleep. Once I wake in the morning I can't really feel it until I start moving around. I seem to have minor IBS, I go from C to D, but I can normally control that with diet. Thanks for everyone's input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Julie55

I have a hiatal hernia and it does cause pain sometimes. For me the pain is in the middle right below my sternum just like you described except that the pain does not radiate into my back. I find that when it starts to hurt it sometimes helps to take an extra prevacid and watch what I am eating. It was this pain which lead me to the test where I got diagnosed with the hernia. The pain can last for days sometimes if I do not watch what I eat and take care of it. When I first got diagnosed I had this pain for more than two weeks straight. Talk to your doctor if it is still bothering you a lot. Good luck.


----------



## Gotta go Sherry

I have had that pain alot lately. Mine is caused by slow gastric emptying. In a normal person, food should leave your stomach in 45 minto an hour. With my stomach what I eat is still in my stomach several hours later. This causes the pain, with nausea and sometimes vomiting. I have a hiatal hernia also and that was not my problem and I have already had my gall bladder out.


----------



## nigelmustafa

Thanks Gotta Go Sherry,I'm going start a food and activity log. I never feel nauseous or vomit, it's just pain. I need to find out if it's acid reflux or more of a muscular problem. It's a cramping aching feeling not a burning feeling which leads me to believe itï¿½s more muscular. I'm a musician and part of being a musician is hauling extremely heavy equipment around, at lease for me. Iï¿½m just wondering by doing this I some how worsened my hiatal hernia.


----------



## toostressed

Mustafa, it is interesting that you say that your pain feels like a muscle pain, and that you get relief by going to bed for a few days. I often describe my pain as muscle pain on my side and into my upper left back, and sometimes it feels like someone is pinching my diaphragm or waist with giant pincers (like crab claws). One of my friends told me that her father said his hernia pain often felt like someone was clipping clothespins to his diaphragm! In addition, sometimes the pain radiates into my pelvic area. I also feel a fullness in my chest when my hernia is "up," and sometimes I gently massage it back down (a trick I learned from a family friend. Generally, though, I find bed rest is the best way to handle pain and heal the diaphragm. For me the clue that the pain is radiating from my hiatal hernia is that the pain comes after I have had a relapse of severe gastric reflux--a relapse that is usually related to my failure to take my Aciphex (which I hate), or stress, or lifting, or some combination of the three. (I've also had just about every test possible, and the docs assure me that nothing major is wrong with me.) Going back on the Aciphex usually stops the horrible burning pain under my sternum in 2-3 weeks, but the pain radiating to my side can last for months. Recently I had a relapse and found it interesting that the doc reminded me that it would probably take 6-8 weeks for the acid reflux symptoms to go away, but that it might take months for the "other pain" to go away.


----------



## Bob1936

I have just been told by a GI doctor that I also have a hiatal hernia, he put me on Pepsid Complete. Has anyone else tried this? If so, how long were you taking it before you got results? This is so new to me, need help in figuring out what I can and cannot eat. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## nigelmustafa

this pain is relatively new to me. I've been assuming it was GERD so I've been just doubling up on my previcid with no relief. I had a bad bout with reflux last evening due to eating something that I should not have. I can say that my reflux and the pain I'm getting under my sternum don't happen at the same time. I'm still not able to pin point the cause yet, but now that I know that it could be caused by my hiatal hernia I can start keeping track of other physical things that may be causing my pain. I have heard of messaging it back down, in fact that is something my Grandma (now deceased) used to do to relieve her stomach pain. Unfortunately I canï¿½t ask her what her symptoms are. Does Messaging it cause instant relief, or does it take time?


----------



## toostressed

Mustafa, it could be that your GERD is causing some inflammation at the hernia site--at least that's what my GI doc tells me when I complain about hernia pain. Sometimes, like you, I can't figure out a direct connection--sometimes, in fact, the pain seems to be delayed about a day after I eat or drink something I shouldn't, or lift something I shouldn't, etc. I also think--and I may be wrong about this theory--that gas from my IBS pushes upward on the hernia and causes some pain that increases during the day. Of course it's also possible that your pain is not from your hiatal hernia--you will need to confirm that by observation and maybe further consultation with your doc.Gently (and the emphasis is on gently) massaging my hiatal hernia from under my sternum in a curve downward and leftward toward my left hip bone (but stopping at my waistline) gives me some relief, especially of the full feeling. My pain is usually reduced, but it takes time for it to completely go away. Theodore A. Baroody (a chiropractor) discusses the massaging correction in a section of his book _Hiatal Hernia Syndrome_. The book is a bit dated--and Baroody loses some credibility when he tries to connect the hiatal hernia to just about every imaginable illness--but his chapter "What You Can Do for Yourself" does offer some good advice.


----------



## nigelmustafa

Thank you Toostressed,I will check out the book. I also made another appointment to see my GI doc. If it is reflux that's causing my problems, I'm going to ask about the surgery that fixes or reduces GERD. I had an abdomen ultrasound about two weeks ago and found a hernia in my lower abdomen, which is why I'm thinking I also worsened my hiatal. I also eat some lasagna the other night and it lit me up like a Christmas tree, even with my previcid so I'm now thinking my GERD may have a lot to do with my pain. Does GERD come and go, or is it constant, and can you body build up an immunity to PPIï¿½s


----------



## toostressed

Mustapha, I don't know whether you can build up an immunity to the PPIs. I have heard, however, that some people occasionally have some relapses and "breakthroughs" of acid. Even when on PPIs, I have good days and bad days, making me wonder sometimes if the small Aciphex pill slipped through my system without being broken down and used! Sometimes I also think that my body responds better to Zantac than the PPIs. My doc prefers a combination of a PPI in the morning and Zantac at night--he believes the Zantac works better at night than the PPIs. (Apparently there's some research to support this idea.)Also, after I wrote my last response, I went to Amazon.com to see if the book I mentioned was still available. I was shocked to see that it was $35.95 for a paperback, since I paid $11.95 a few years ago. So, I checked out the author's website <http://www.holographichealth.com>, and discovered it is still available there for $11.95.


----------



## macfly316

Hiatal Hernia pain...do have I have a story for everyone concerning this topic!Last spring, around march/april 04 I started getting excruiciating pain in lower stomache area, and in the left shoulder blade, huge muscle knots back there. First mention to the doctor he said to do some stretching. So after that visit I figured it was from driving (always drive with left arm) and my job (I am a janitor and sweep/mop quite a bit, side note, spent a lot of money on college for this job lol) and that it was just a muscle. It didn't get better.Second visit to doctor in June 04...told him something wasn't right, I looked up stuff on net and thought something was really wrong. Well, he kinda flipped out on me said I was fat, too tense, and needed to get more exersize. Now I am not fat, yes we all need exersize, but again the pain was terrible. So, because of knots in that left shoulder blade he gave me presciption for massage therapy (our benefits cover this with prescription).Third visit, july 05...This time he says again it is a muscle. By this point there was almost like a lump on left side right around a rib and below breast bone. Scar tissue he says. Give me anti-inflamatories. Anyone know what anti-inflamatories does to a Hiatus Hernia??????Fourth visit, september 04...well this visit I got a little more action. By this point I am in so much pain (anti-inflamatories aggravated the hell out of it), plus I smoke, too much (I am working on it, cut down a lot), I have daily morning coughing fits. So I figure hey, these coughing fits are what pulled the 'muscle'. So, doctor finally does something, send me for a chest x-ray and also x-rays my shoulder? Says to take advil (great, more gas on the Hiatal fire).Finally in early October my massage therapist says to go back to doctor and demand testing for a stomache ulcer or hiatal hernia as the massage therapy simply was not working. In the meantime I bought some Malox for my pregnant wife and took some myself. My God! Finally relief from 6 months of terrible terrible pain! When I saw my doctor the 5th time in October 04 he first of all seemed insulted a massage therapist was saying to get these tests, and with my insistance finally sent me for an upper GI. He put me on Zantac, and when I went for the follow up to the GI he said it was a Hiatal Hernia...that was the last time I saw that doctor, have a new family doctor who is awsome, and just switched me to Nexium. I still have pain, but not as bad, and I am my own worst enemy because I love beer, I smoke, and I kill for greasy food...but I am working on it!


----------



## toostressed

Thanks for sharing your story, macfly316! I can relate, though my initial diagnostic problems were with a GI specialist who kept claiming that it was impossible to have pain from a hiatal hernia! (How he could be in business for over 25 years and say that is beyond me!) Anyway, I switched to a different GI specialist who believed I had pain and explained why it was possible for me to have pain. I try to control it thru diet, avoiding heavy lifting, avoiding stress, and taking meds (Aciphex or Protonix) when needed. (Yes, you should give up smoking and rich food!) I'll go for months without pain, and then have a flareup when I stop following my rules. When it comes to the hernia, I am also my own worst enemy sometimes!


----------



## nigelmustafa

I just got back from seeing my GI Doc, very nice doctor. He told me that he really thinks that it is the acid reflux that's causing my pain, but he did say that slouching a lot and hunching over at work can pinch the hiatal hernia and also cause my pain. He also mentioned back problems, pinching of nerves that can cause pain to radiate to my stomach and chest areas. He suggested that I stop taking the previcid for a week to see if my pain gets worse. If it does, that should point to a reflux problem. Next, he scheduled me for an EGD to scope my esophagus and stomach to check for barretts. And after that, if it is barretts, I'm going in to have that test that measures the amount of acid thatï¿½s coming up into my esophagus to see If I need surgery to correct it. I'm just about to have an anxiety attack with all these tests he wants me to do. I had an EGD 5 years ago, which was easy, and they found some erosion that they thought was barretts, but could not prove it with the biopsy. He did say there was a misconception with barretts. It is not a form of pre-cancer, but people who have it are more susceptible to cancer later in life, if they donï¿½t control their reflux.


----------



## toostressed

Good luck, Mustafa (and I apologize for misspelling your name in my previous response!). I know it's easy to say "don't worry," but try not to get too upset about the upcoming tests, since stress can cause more acid--and more pain! My impression, based on conversations with a number of people with painful hiatal hernias, is that the pain is often disproportionate to the ailment. In other words, you might have a lot of pain at times, but a clear esophagus and stomach--as I do. Perhaps some others who are monitoring this bulletin board could add their perspectives as well. Good luck giving up the meds this week, and keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## nigelmustafa

Hello,I had my EGD and they discovered that I have a huge Hiatal Hernia. There was no sign of Barretts just inflammation. My GI doc said that since I'm so young that I should have the surgery now to fix it. I'm relived to know that I don't have something really, really bad, but I'm scared about getting the surgery. Has anyone had it? Is recovery painful? Does it work?


----------



## 21509

Mustafa, just wondering if you had the surgery and how you are doing? I think I have a hiatal hernia but am still waiting for some test results. I don't have bad pain just a terrible feeling that something is pinching me on my diaphram and under my ribs to the left. Sometimes it is hard to take a deep breath. I was just wondering if there is treatment for a hiatal hernia that doesn't involve surgery?


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

Mustafa, go to www.johnhopkins.com. There is a message board about Barretts, amongst many other ailments. But many of these people, like me, have Barretts and complications like hiatalhernias. Feel better Linda


----------



## 21443

> quote:Reply


Hi everyone, I was just doing some research for myself and came across this forum. It's nice to know I'm not alone in all of my miserable pain. I was also diagnosed with hiatal hernia just last week after an upper endoscopy procedure was completed. I suffer from GERD because of my hernia and some esophageal irritation, but the pain is really bad. It gets to a point where I can't breathe. Anyway, I wanted to share something with all of you and I think it's important for anyone who has hiatal hernia to try this harmless treatment. I feel better after doing it just a few times. OK, here it goes. You drink 2-4 glasses of water in the morning on an empty stomach and get up on the second step of the stairs, or if not accessable to stairs, get on your tippy toes and fall back on your heels firmly. Do this 6 times every morning to weigh down the stomach so it slides back down into the abdomen from the diaphragm. This has helped me with the pain a great deal. Also, I just found out that if you go to a chiropractor who specializes in kinesiolgy, he will be able to mechanically maneuver the hernia back in its place. I made an appointment and will be doing that in two weeks. I was reading posts from another forum and apparently, many have done it and are pain and symptom free just after one adjustment. I hope you are all doing ok. Mustafa, did you have your surgery? I suggest you try the water treatment first. My GI doctor is phenomenal and he advised that even if I have a surgery, there's no guarantee that it won't come back, so I don't want to take that risk. I would rather try other methods. Wish you luck,Lilly


----------



## 21509

Hi Lillian. I am waiting to get test results back from my doctor but from doing research it seems like I have a hiatal hernia. I don't seem to have GERD with it just pressure on my diaphraghm and trouble breathing and no apptetite. I will try the water thing and ask my chiropractor about an adjustment. Has anyone tried massage for a hiatal hernia?Thanks, Lynn


----------



## overitnow

I do not know whether I had a hernia or just way too much stomach acid. It was a progressive deterioration that ended with a burning pain around my upper abdomen from the first bite in the morning until bedtime. When it was particularly abused, I would reflux in the middle of the night. (I thought of it as a volcano like erruption, rather than my stomach coming through the muscle.) Whatever the condition, the cause was diet and the same habits as mentioned above. Once I developed this, even quitting smoking, cutting back on drinking, and vastly improving my diet didn't help. The Maalox, that I took everywhere with me, soon lost its effectiveness in the face of this.Seven years ago I began taking a flavonoid supplement for my cholesterol. Within 2 months the burning was gone, never to return. I have not had a single case of reflux in all that time. My wife was talked into trying the supplement for her own increasing indigestion, back in February. (This after seeing a naturopath, eliminating half of our foodstuffs, and buying a whack of his supplements, to only partial relief.) A couple of weeks ago she began to notice that she wasn't getting any more heartburn, in spite of some meals that would normally have kicked it up. I can't tell her the relationship between the condition and why the supplement works, but she's doubling her dose now, to see what other effects it may have.No more antacids and no Prevacid for us.


----------



## 21443

Hi all,Lynn, what kind of test results are you waiting for? Did you go in for endoscopy or barium x-ray? It seems that endoscopy is one of the more accurate tests to do. Please keep my posted on what happens. As far as the massage for hernia goes, I haven't tried it myself and wouldn't dare because I wouldn't want to irritate it or twist it. It is really important that it doesn't get twisted because that would be deadly. It would cut off blood supply, so please be carefull. With the chiropractic manipulation, I have to make sure he is trained in kinesiology before I even let him touch me. I tried the water trick today, again, and feel much better. I hope it works for you. Also, in regards to "Overitnow's" post, I believe in the fact that falvanoids work toward decreasing acid and aiding in digestion. It never crossed my mind prior to reading your post, so I just did some research on it. You can find this natural supplement in blackberries. I guess in Iran, in the early 1800s, people ate blackberries early in the morning for pancreatic disorders and acid reflux. I would definitely try the flavenoid supplement for heartburn, thanks for your suggestion. One more thing, to those who suffer from ulcers and esophageal damage, which I was from both, I have been taking a syrup called Carafate 2 pharmacy measured teaspoons, 4 times a day an hour before each meal and at this point, my ulcers and any tissue damage has healed 75%. What it does is it coats the upper GI so that offensive food or fluid doesn't irritate it more, so it has the chance to heal. This syrup is completey harmless and has just one side effect: back pain. Keep the post going everone, thanks for all your advice!Lillian


----------



## 21509

Lillian, I got the ultrasound back and it said I had a 4 mm polyp on my gallbladder. I don't know if that would cause any symptoms or not. I go back to my doctor on May 3rd. Does anyone have any feedback? Thanks, Lynn


----------



## 21443

Hi Lynn,I'm glad you got your results back and this way you know exactly what's going on. Unfortunately, I am not familiar with your conidition, but if you care to, please keep me informed on what you find out. I just left the doctors office and he has additional results for me: apparently, on top of everything, I also have a "delayed gastric emptying" condition, which is what's making me nauseous. Let me know what your doctor said, I know you had an appointment yesterday. Take care,Lilly


----------



## 22724

Hi,I've been reading with interest your plights with GERD.I've had GERD for about 20 years now. I also have heart disease; leukemia and breast cancer. Usually pain associated with GERD is caused from esophageal spasms. It starts with a pain in the center of the chest near the sternum as Mustafa has said. Whenever I experience it, the pain will last anywhere from 10 minutes to 45 minutes.One way of dealing with it is to take an antiacid when the pain starts. This usually works unless it is an extreme case. I take nitro tablets for mine.. works like a charm.







Symptoms of esophageal spasms can include shortness of breath. It is similar to a heart attack and is often mis-diagnosed as one.Take care,Zazzy


----------



## 21509

Lilly, I had my appointment on May 3 and my doctor said the polyp is nothing to worry about and that I just have IBS. I still think I have a little of GERD or a hiatal hernia even though I don't have much pain just pressure and a feeling like something is stuck in my throat. My doctor prescribed carafate but the pills were so big I couldn't swallow them. You said it comes in a syrup? Also, how bad is the back pain you get from taking it? I have a bad back anyway and don't want to make it worse. Thanks.Lynne.


----------



## 21443

Hi Zazzy,I'm glad you chose to share your situation with us and I hope your recovery is not only smooth, but better than expected!Welcome to our group. Although at this point, it seems it's just Lynn and I conversing.







Lynn, I'm glad your results aren't serious. IBS seems to be a common health problem in many Americans and most of it is due to lack of fiber, but then again, there is so much tied in with this, that and then some. The Carafate I'm taking is in a syrup form. I couldn't swallow any pills either, until he did endoscopy, which ended up widening my esophagus as a result of the air that was blown in during the procedure. Anyway, the backpain comes and goes, but I have noticed something Lynn: it's only severe when I am starving. So I'm not sure if it's from the Carafate side effect, or from my hernia, radiation to my back. I saw a neurological chiropractor yesterday and he said he has hope for great improvement. I also have a delayed gastric emptying, not sure if I menioned this before, but it means exactly as it reads, and that could be from the hernia or inflamation of the stomach...Lynn, there are so many things for us to deal with, but I have been feeling better, now that I know what my issues are. I hope you have been at ease too, at least for a bit. Seriously though, the Carafate has changed my symptoms drastically. I rarely have the belching and burping anymore. I do have the pain in the mid chest from the hernia, which is fine, so long as I know what it's from and it's not heart attack. Keep me posted Lynn! Zanny, thanks again for your input and please keep us posted on your conditions as well. Have a good weekend everyone,Lillian


----------



## 21443

OOPS, I HAD A TYPO. I MEANT ZAZZY, NOT ZANNY!!!


----------



## 21286

What is a hiatal hernia? Can carrying around a baby for 9 months and gaining weight cause this?Thanks!


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

I had a hernia in my navel from 3 pregnancies.But that was a lot different from a hiatal hernia. Mine was repaired while I had a laproscopic surgery performed for the removal of my gall bladder. I'm really not sure if pregnancy can cause a hiatal hernia, something is telling me no. And Lillian, where is your hernia pain located in your chest? I have a funny pain right where my heart is sitting, right in between my breasts, a little over to the left. It is a very unusual pain, maybe more of a discomfort. And it doesn't last very long. Is your's similar in any way? Some people say hiatal hernias can cause pain and some say no. I wish they would make up their minds


----------



## 21509

Lillian, how are you doing? I am about the same. How is the chiropractor doing? What does he do for you? I am going to a new GI doctor on June 9th. Hope he helps me. Lynn


----------



## 21443

Hi everyone, It's been a while since I've posted on this forum. I started feeling better so I've been teaching piano and working on my degree (summer sessions)...anyway, it's been busy but also nice to get back to normal life activities. I still feel the pain and typical symptoms once a week, so comparably, that's not a big deal...Anyway, hello to the newcomers, I welcome you to our little chat area and Lynn, I was wondering how your appointment with your new GI doctor went...please let me know...To those who asked about the pain and if hiatal hernia can be the result of a pregnancy or overweightedness...here's what I know for sure:The pain I have in my chest is exactly where you described yours (around the heart)is. It's tricky, but it feels pressurized and at times it's more intense than others. It feels like a brick is being pressed on my chest. My digestive system is also irregular. I almost never digest highly acidic foods without my Carafate syrup. Anyway, so that's it in a nutshell for hiatal hernia pain, I have some more explanation in this forum (more detailed) if you back-track the posts, you'll see. As far as hiatal hernia being a result of overweightedness and/or pregnancy, yes, it is 100% possible. Some people get hernia just from those two situations. However, we know that possiblities of other causes are endless. It can be as simple as bending over after having had too much to eat, and right then, the hernia can slip up and out through the diaphragm. I apologize for such a delayed post, but I do hope you all write back and let me know how you're doing. I will check it regularly. Lynn, let me know about your doctor's appointment...Thanks,Lilly


----------



## 21286

can it feel like a stabbing pain?


----------



## 21509

Lillian, thanks for asking. I am feeling better but not 100%. I gained two pounds last week and I had been losing one to two pounds a week for a total of 25 pounds lost. He prescribed Reglan and Aciphex because I always feel full and I need to burp a lot. I can definitely eat more but I don't want to stay on these medicines forever so would like to know a more natural approach through diet, etc. The doctor says I don't have a hiatal hernia, my stomach just isn't working right.


----------



## 21443

Hi Chris and Lynn,OK, to answer Chris's question, (not sure how it feels for Lynn-whether it's a stabbing pain or not), but I have felt that way many times. It sometimes feels like a sharp knife goes in unwarned! That can either be from the diaphragm being too stretched from (hernia OR too much food), or it can be from a heart condition, since it's in the same vicinity. Lynn, I forget, did they do an endoscopy on you? That's the only way to truly know about hiatal hernia. I used to take aciphex before having had the endoscopy. The problem with aciphex is that it reduces your stomach acid significantly, if not completely, and that will eventually cause a problem, so don't stay on it for more than a couple of months. Most of those PPIs (proton pump inhibitors) and other antacid meds have bad side effects. I was on 3 different kinds and none of them truly worked. Also, I know about Reglan. I was prescribed that for having a "Delayed Gastric Emptying" problem. Before starting on the Reglan, I did a lot of research on it and once I found out what the side effects are, I decided not to even start with that. Anyway, so I had a lot of burping and being full and everything you've told me so far...it will now be a little over 2 months that I have been taking Carafate syrup and I feel so much better. After using it for only a few weeks, my belching started going away and I started burping normally, like other people. NO SOUND, OR BAD FEELING WITH IT!







Lynn, remember when I was telling you that I was having bad back aches from the Carafate? I'm not sure if I've mentioned this or not, but after seeing the chiropractor, I've been feeling much better, AND, ALSO, I noticed a pattern that when I take too much Carafate on and stay on empty stomach too long, that gives me the aches right in the mid-back. So I don't do that anymore. At this point, I only drink half the prescribed dose and it works fine. I've been able to eat almost everything. On that last note, Chris, if I were you, I would get your heart and your GI tract checked out. I have a mitral valve prolapse syndrome, and that causes sharp shooting pain sometimes, but because I know I have these two distinct conditions, I know which pain is for what. Lynn, let me know how your meds are working and also, try to find out for sure if you have hernia or not. If they've just done x-rays, and if you have a small hernia, they won't be able to tell just from the x-rays. If you've done the endoscopic procedure (forgive me I forget), then I would stay on those meds, only temporarily. I don't know why he's got you on aciphex though. Reglan is to get your stomach muscles to work so food can leave it quickly...Tell me more about your current symptoms...Good Health,Lilly


----------



## 16297

i have horrible pain! episodes last six to eight hours. the pain wakes me out of sleep. when it's almost ready to be over i'll feel a gurgle as though a drain in my stomach has been unplugged. i'll be able to sleep the rest of it off then. when i wake up the next day, i'll be kinda loopy. i think my endorphins are still on overdrive. it'd be head banging pain if it didn't hurt to move. soaking in a tub helps a little but i have to STAY in the tub the whole time. mine comes on if i eat bread, or a fast food egg, any yogurt at all, too much ice cream, or even one macadamia nut. (i can tolerate english muffins okay.) white bread is the worst.i've been having the attacks for 33 years. i recently had an endoscopy and it showed a hital hernia and gastritis. the doc 'scribed prevacid but i don't believe that's the problem of the pain attacks. i think my stomach is too full or bloated and is pushing further through. if i could stretch out enuf, the pain would go away but i'm not made of elastic. luckily when you learn what triggers it, you can have some control but i can still make mistakes; i'd like some knock out drugs for those two or three times a year occurences.i'm the only person i've ever known with this problem. doctors never seem to be bothered about it. this level of pain should warrant concern.


----------



## 21676

Mustafa, I have a hiatal hernia and GERD and have been told again and again that pain on the left side of my back is not normal and is probably my gallbladder. However, I have two friends with the same problems and both of them experience left side back pain under their sternums also. It's sharp and quick...sometimes feeling like a clothespin is pinching me there. Alot of time it's associated with some kind of gas and then sometimes not. I feel it more when I am leaning forward. According to my Gastro my hernia is not big..but for me it's big enough to cause me pain...although not constant. It comes and goes and is worse at certain times then others. Don't know if this helps but know that for a time I was certain I had something horribly wrong with me b/c I couldn't get any answers nor could I find anyone else with pains silimiar to mine with a hernia. Don't know if this helps but just knowing that you are experiencing the same things makes me feel better!!  Misery loves company.Take care and good luck.


----------



## 18063

i have ibs and hhthe pain is as followsain behind sternum .can be aching or stabbingpain behind left ribs aching typepain behind left ribs sharp stabbing typegas bloating alternating constipation and diarrheahiatal hernia made worse by lifting or slouchinghiatal hernia causes extreme trembling top of stomach and behind sternum .GI DOC SAYS GAS FROM IBS pushes up upper colon and stomach through hiatus putting pressure on heart causing violent palpitations and sweatingmedicationrimeverinenexiumtrimebutinemotilliumforlaxxanaxanyone else with the shakes??????


----------



## 21443

How's everyone doing, I haven't heard back from some of you? Hope all is well with your health!!!


----------



## 19651

Hi,After a pain staking 4 months of awful test and an excruciating amount of pain







, I have been diagnosed with a hiatal hernia







and GERD through the endoscopy and colonoscopy tests. Now I only just found this out from my family doctor two days ago and its been 5 days after the test. She didn't seem very knowledgable in the area







. Im waiting to talk to my gastro doc who actually performed the test. I was told to call him next weekend because he is still looking at the results from the colonoscopy test. But the pain the past two days has been unbareable







so Im looking to see what others have to say on hiatal hernias.I have only just turned 23. And for being so young having stomach problems is really scaring me







. Today and yesterday the pain hurt so bad the only thing that seems to relieve it somewhat is lying down. For medication my doctor initially, before the diagnosis, tried me on nexium(which didnt help), then I was put on buscapan which seemed to help relieve the pain and reduce the occurances. But when I went to see the gastro doc he took me off that because he said it slowed down the bowl. And so he put me on Zelnorm. Which up until this past two weeks was working great for the pain in my adominom, except that to me I get less bowel movements that with buscopan and that it also greatly increased acid reflux. Now Im not sure hes going to keep me on it now that he knows what I have. He did perscribe straight after the exam prevacid.What I feel varies day to day. Some days I just feel a dull throbbing just below the rib cage, with maybe some mild acid reflux. Others I have just bad acid relux nonstop all day. And then theres days where the pain below the rib cage is strong but comes and goes. But the last two days, and I have experienced a few others like it, has been a constand strong pain below the rib cage. I experience nausia, weakness, and dizziness with all types of pain I feel in that area. Its bad enough that I cant concentrate on anything and only laying down helps. I find sitting and moving aggrivate it and continue the pain more. I missed a lot of work because of this problem







. Im hoping my gastro doc has a solution for keeping it under control or perhaps he will send me for surgery.After reading these postings in this topic, Im glad to see I am not alone in what I feel. A lot of it I found very useful. Im going to ask my doctor about massage or chiropractic treatments. I think I might try the water excersize in the morning. I noticed though that no one who said they were going for the surgery ever wrote back about it. So I am wondering if it went well and if they were feeling normal again.Well thanks for listening to anyone reading this. And I thanks those for their thoughts already on here. I will write again when I actually talk to my gastro doctor next weekend and find out what he has planned for me and the seriousness of my condition. Heres being hopeful for the best.


----------



## 21443

Hi Mikayla,Did you go to your GI doc yet? If you did, what's the latest. You should seriously consider taking carafate syrup. That saved me! I still do the water exercise when I feel pain and that normally helps. I'm so glad you wrote that you'd try. I hope it helps you. Keep me posted...Lillian


----------



## 19230

> quote:Originally posted by Gotta go Sherry:I have had that pain alot lately. Mine is caused by slow gastric emptying. In a normal person, food should leave your stomach in 45 min
> to an hour. With my stomach what I eat is still in my stomach several hours later. This causes the pain, with nausea and sometimes vomiting. I have a hiatal hernia also and that was not my problem and I have already had my gall bladder out.


----------



## 18099

Hello...I just thought I would share some of the things I have been through for the last three years...I had first been hospitalized for internal bleeding of the upper GI track.. Black stools. I have been anemic for years. While in the hospital for a week, they had done a Colonoscopy/endoscopy... and some radiation test all of which were non conclusive.My Dr. sent me to a GI specialist at USC Medical Center in LA. That Dr, did an intero-endoscopy finding a lg Hiatal Hernia... He said about half or 4 inches of my stomach was above my diaphram. But, still no sign of the bleed... so they had me swallow some capsule with a camera, that I had to stay there for 8 hours while they filmed it go through my body.At the time, I had no pain except occasional pain on my left side under my rib cage. Which My Dr. said wouldn't be caused by the Hernia.They are thinking that perhaps the bleed occurs when my stomach rubs together at the diaphram. But they still do not know for sure.Recently, I began having alot of pain on my left side, thought I may be pregnant as I was throwing up every night. Teeth are breaking easy, and my asthma symptoms are bad, had the air pressure increased on my CPAP machine (I have APNEA) And more recent, pain in my left shoulder.I went to my Dr. who stated that I'd lost about a pint of blood in about three weeks time. I told him I did not understand why the Dr. in LA stated that he would not fix my stomach unless I became terminal... to him this meant either my stomach became twisted or I lost so much blood I required a transfusion. While discussing this, he informed me, that I am terminal.But he did refer me to a surgeon... I had a barrium test done and am having an endoscopy... The results from the barium testing showed that I now have 2/3 of my stomach above my diaphram... I asked him if the test showed the scource of bleeding or indicated where my pain might be coming from. He simply said with a huge hernia as I've got, that I am going to be in pain.This pain, hurts and is real... It doesn't matter what I do, I hurt. I have been missing alot of work this year... everytime I bleed my Dr. takes me off work for 2 days...Has anyone else had all this???


----------



## 19015

I am new to this group and am so glad I found it. I have a hiatal hernia. I've had an Upper GI two weeks ago to confirm this. My GI doc put me on Aciphex and Donnata. I have severe pain, but I do not have acid reflux. My intake of food is very limited. Right now I'm eating chicken noodle soup, crackers and turkey sandwiches. I ate an egg and thought I was going to die. The same thing happened when I ate a Special K bar. I'm really afraid to eat because I don't know what will start the pain. My hernia is small but I guess size doesn't matter. I also have some shortness of breath and hoarseness. Does anyone else suffer from shortness of breath? I have stopped my spinning classes and my weight lifting. Has anyone reached the point (with the help of meds) where they can eat a normal diet and participate in regular exercise and weight lifting?


----------



## 18838

Hello- I am new to the hiatal hernia 'arena'. I had an upper GI series a few weeks ago which showed a 'small' hiatal hernia. My symptoms vary daily...there are days when I wake up almost pain-fre. Other days I wake up to a gnawing, gassy belly. My doctor has me on Prilosec- not sure how effective it is. I often get back pains (left sided) often over my shoulder blade. When I had the upper GI test and they gave me effervescent tablets to 'expand' my stomach for better imaging I thought I would DIE from the back pain. I am guessing all the gas produced by the tablets pushed more of my stomach up through my diaphram at that point. Also, sitting (or slouching) in front of the of the computer aggravates my back symptoms. I also have pain around my left side just under my rib cage. If I press around and below my sternum I have a definite localized area of pain sometimes dull, sometimes sharper. I often have a gassy, 'grumbly' stomach and I can literally push on my stomach and feel gas bubbles shifting. I read that stomach problems (gastritis,etc.,) can cause myofascial trigger points so I am wondering if this is the cause of some of my back and side pains (which at times feel muscular - sometimes like a pulled muscle, sometimes a burning discomfort, sometimes like a knot over my shoulder blade. When my hernia feels really bad I have hoarseness and some minor pain when swallowing (esophageal spams) Anyhow when the pain is bad it can be quite debilitating. My job often requires me to be at a computer or sitting bent over with my arms reached forward - neither of which are good positions posturally for my hernia and/or back. I have not tried maalox or carafate, just the prilosec (40 mg a day) so perhaps I will get some to see if that helps.It was reassuring to see that others have had similar or same symptoms. It has been scarey exeperiencing a whole bunch of 'left'sided' symptoms and not necessarily understanding the connections between them.


----------

